# There should be a law against it...



## Tames D (Jul 23, 2009)

Driving a convertible with the windows rolled up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Next.


----------



## crushing (Jul 23, 2009)

Making laws regarding the position of a convertible's windows.  ;-)


Next.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 23, 2009)

Girls, guys too, I suppose, piercing their faces...
Oh and tattoos on breasts... I'm not a fan...


----------



## crushing (Jul 23, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Oh and tattoos on breasts... I'm not a fan...



Inspector crushing here, ready to uphold the laws of this thread's great utopia!


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 23, 2009)

Tames D said:


> Driving a convertible with the windows rolled up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you see, there's this thing called rain.

Not that we get a lot here in SoCal.

But I guess I can play along.  Commuters on bikes, wearing jerseys like they're sponsored by someone.  No, you're just a douche.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 24, 2009)

popped collars should be legal to smack people wearing them


----------



## Satt (Jul 24, 2009)

People that steal other's food out of the office fridge should be beat!!!
:wuguns:

Next...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2009)

people that believe there should be law against the law.


----------



## Steve (Jul 24, 2009)

People who drive slow in the passing lane.

Next.

Wait... that IS against the law...


----------



## JDenver (Jul 24, 2009)

Ladies who walk around in their yoga gear when doing everything BUT yoga; shopping, seeing a movie, etc.

I get it, you do yoga and it's comfy.  It's also against my NEW law!

Next.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 24, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Well, you see, there's this thing called rain.


 
I don't have a problem with the top being up. My problem is with the top down and the windows up. I just think it looks a little weird...lol


----------



## Tames D (Jul 24, 2009)

Just the other day I saw a woman driving slow in the passing lane in her BMW convertible with the top down and the windows rolled up. I believe I saw a tattoo on her left breast.


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 24, 2009)

Tames D said:


> I don't have a problem with the top being up. My problem is with the top down and the windows up. I just think it looks a little weird...lol



Oh, well, that I can bet onboard with.  That does look stupid.



> Just the other day I saw a woman driving slow in the fast lane in her BMW convertible with the top down and the windows rolled up. I believe I saw a tattoo on her left breast.



Was she wearing a cycling jersey?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 24, 2009)

Pushing the button on the elevator once it's already been pushed.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Tames D said:


> I don't have a problem with the top being up. My problem is with the top down and the windows up. I just think it looks a little weird...lol


 

Air flow control....you've obviously never owned a convertible....:lol:

There _should _be a law against:

Spandex worn by anyone with more than 15% bodyfat.

Ditto bare midriffs, tube tops, and bikinis.

Bare midriffs on men.

Speedos.

Calling shaved and grilled roast beef "philly cheesesteak." :angry:

Pineapple on pizza.Artificial mozarella on pizza. Canadian Bacon on pizza. 

Ranch dressing.

American process "cheese". :angry:

Fat cops.

Skinny strippers.

$50 minimum blackjack. (Cruise ships-gotta love 'em....)

Blended "scotch."

Mixto tequila.

Soda pop.

Low-fat "ice cream."

Frozen waffles.

Jagermeister. (Why not just chill Vicks 44, and do shooters of that? It would be cheaper, has just as much alchohol, and tastes about the same :lol: )

Coffees with more than three names, like _triple shot, double-whip, low-fat, decaf coconut latte_ :lol:

Cigars that cost less than $8.50 each.

Those damn beer-can flow through exhaust mufflers on anemic rice-burners.

Mega-bass sound systems in cars that like to make the windows in the car _next_ to them vibrate.

Microsoft *anything.*

Nuclear weapons.

Big game hunting with semi-auto rifles:*one shot*, dammit.

Charging a fee for checked luggage. Mishandling or loosing luggage. Waiting more than 20 minutes on the runway to take off.

Cinnabons....okay, maybe not Cinnabons, but definitely the smell of them. It's an evil enticement, like the smell of Kentucky Fried Chicken.

Kentucky Fried Chicken.

McDonalds.

Outback (it's Australian for _Appleby's,_ mate! :lol

Pizza Hut (See above, in re: artificial cheese)

Light beer.

Wheat beer.

Budweiser, Michelob and Coors in general.

Those sneakers with the rollers in them, unless they start making them in size 14. :lol: (Can't you just see me rolling through the grocery store pushing my cart? :lol

Anyone under 25 who's not a professional racer buying a motorcycle capable of more than 120 mph.

Oh, and the entire race of cats......


----------



## crushing (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey now!!!!!



elder999 said:


> Pineapple on pizza.
> Ranch dressing.



:lfao:  My favorite pizza has both of those!



elder999 said:


> Wheat beer.



I hope you aren't judging the style based on AB-InBev's Shock Top.  You might change your mind after a Gumballhead.  ;-)


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 24, 2009)

Jeez elder, I think it'd be quicker to make a list of things you _do _like!


----------



## elder999 (Jul 24, 2009)

crushing said:


> Hey now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lfao: My favorite pizza has both of those!-)


 

*That* clearly *is not* a _pizza._ :lfao:



Frostbite said:


> Jeez elder, I think it'd be quicker to make a list of things you _do _like!


 

Fresh fruit, _real pizza_, hamburgers made with fresh-ground beef, real philly cheesesteak, real cheese, real beer, people who dress for their age-or at least for their shape,_strippers with something worth shaking_,  real tequila, etc., etc., etc.

It's a rather long list, the things I like, actually. I just felt like letting my inner curmudgeon flow......:lfao:


----------



## crushing (Jul 24, 2009)

elder999 said:


> *That* clearly *is not* a _pizza._ :lfao:



Okay, okay, there should be a law against making my favorite _food pie_ illegal!!  ;-)


----------



## seasoned (Jul 24, 2009)

People at the grocery store persisting to check out their 15 to 18 items while standing in the express register line. ( Nothing for nothing, but I just asked my wife to check out my post before I send it. She says, hey, she does that some times). I couldn't say to much because she is cooking dinner. I guess there should be a law against wimpy husbands.


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2009)

There should be a law against cat haters.  (Sorry Aaron )


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2009)

Body builders who do all the bulk-building weight training, and build up the poofy arms and do seven sets of bench and strut around with their "guns", but who can't do half a dozen pull-ups and maybe not even 30 pushups.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> There should be a law against cat haters. (Sorry Aaron )


 
Carol, I don't hate cats at all. They've provided me with an abundance of excellent material, and a couple of halfway decent meals....:lol:



*Good Cat Haiku, #27* 
_Sack full of kittens
wriggles above the lake-splash!
summer's entertainment
_
_*Good Cat Haiku, #5*
Cat's eyes cross inward
when held by head around neck
just before ball peen hits_

_*Good Cat Haiku, #11*
Meat, onions peppers
in savory winter chile sauce
yummy cat stir-fry._

_*Good Cat Haiku, #1*
Kitten hops as brick 
bounces in dryer set high
Open beer, and laugh...
_

_*Good Cat Haiku, #24*
Really *I like* cats
it's just that I can never
finish a whole one_

:lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Tames D (Jul 24, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Was she wearing a cycling jersey?


 
Now that you mention it...


----------



## Tames D (Jul 24, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Air flow control....you've obviously never owned a convertible....:lol:


 
You got me there...unless... my motorcycle counts, lol.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


>


 
*Crazy Man Haiku, #1*
Yeah, I *know* I'm sick
it's just that the U.S. says
I'm really okay......
:lfao:



Tames D said:


> You got me there...unless... my motorcycle counts, lol.


 
 No, it doesn't count. But I like my bikes waaaay more than my convertible..:lol:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2009)

elder999 said:


> *Crazy Man Haiku, #1*
> Yeah, I *know* I'm sick
> it's just that the U.S. says
> I'm really okay......
> :lfao:


 

Aw crap! Look at that! 
First line and I've already
Used up my syllab!


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2009)

People that are mean to cats come back as mice in their next life.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> People that are mean to cats come back as mice in their next life.


 
I've never been "mean" to a cat in my life. When I can, I avoid them completely. Keep a couple in the yard for mousers-they have a good life, until they get dragged off by a coyote or the owl, and then I get another one.

I'm deathly allergic, though-so they get no affection from me. Just the way it is.


Pretty confident about not coming back as a mouse, though it could be interesting, carrying the plague or hantavirus and all.....:lfao:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2009)

carol kaur said:


> people that are mean to cats come back as mice in their next life.


 


fact


----------



## Tames D (Jul 24, 2009)

Carol,
I think elder was a mouse in his prior life. That's why he's not comfortable around them.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 24, 2009)

elder999 said:


> *Crazy Man Haiku, #1*
> Yeah, I *know* I'm sick
> it's just that the U.S. says
> I'm really okay......
> ...


 
C'mon, you can talk to me. You drive with the top down and the windows up, don't ya.


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2009)

Tames D said:


> C'mon, you can talk to me. You drive with the top down and the windows up, don't ya.



Of course he does.  That's how he runs the AC with the top down 

Four wheels move the body, but two wheels move the soul, eh Tames?


----------



## elder999 (Jul 24, 2009)

Tames D said:


> C'mon, you can talk to me. You drive with the top down and the windows up, don't ya.


 
I did _today_. Shopping and lunch in Santa Fe:Top down, windows up, AC on. 

Of course, there's no law against that.....:lfao:

Of course, tomorrow we'll go for a ride on the bikes......


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 24, 2009)

fact


----------



## geezer (Aug 2, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Carol, I don't hate cats at all. They've provided me with an abundance of excellent material, and a couple of halfway decent meals....:lol:



Seriously now, Elder. On another thread you explained that, as part of your  Native American cultural heritage, you have eaten _dog_. Now you say you eat _cat_ as well? Not at the same time, I trust. 

Cat and dog consumed together seems unnatural. Especially with pineapple, "Canadian bacon" and processed "cheese food" on a pizza.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 2, 2009)

geezer said:


> Seriously now, Elder. On another thread you explained that, as part of your Native American cultural heritage, you have eaten _dog_. Now you say you eat _cat_ as well? Not at the same time, I trust.
> 
> Cat and dog consumed together seems unnatural. Especially with pineapple, "Canadian bacon" and processed "cheese food" on a pizza.


 
Mountain lion backstraps taste like chicken. Seriously.

Goes good with pineapple, too....:lol:


----------



## teekin (Aug 4, 2009)

Elder tell me are you a Poodle eater too ? or does the fur get caught in your teeth? People I can see eating, poodles No, puppies No, Kitties No. Eat the Sinners and leave the innocents be.
lori


----------



## thardey (Aug 4, 2009)

Stepside trucks with canopies,

Three wheeled street "motorcycles"
(It's a three-wheeled car with handlebars!)


----------



## David43515 (Aug 4, 2009)

Losers who impersonate vetrans.


Anyone who calls to order a pizza and then tries to have the clerk hold on while they ask what everyone wants. (Decide before you call morons)

Asian teenage girsl in school uniforms who want to hug me when the wife has been out of town all week. (trust me, there aughtta be a law.)

People who insist on doing yardwork with loud machines at 6:30 am (or earlier). You should be shot.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 4, 2009)

Autism.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 4, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Asian teenage girsl in school uniforms who want to hug me when the wife has been out of town all week. (trust me, there aughtta be a law.)


 
LOL!
Hell I know people who would gladly trade places with you on those days!!


----------



## Big Don (Aug 5, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Air flow control....you've obviously never owned a convertible....:lol:
> 
> There _should _be a law against:
> 
> Spandex worn by anyone with more than 15% bodyfat.


Excepting spandex worn UNDER their clothing to reduce visible flabbery...





> Ditto bare midriffs, tube tops, and bikinis.
> 
> Bare midriffs on men.
> 
> Speedos.


No banana hammocks EVER!





> Calling shaved and grilled roast beef "philly cheesesteak." :angry:


 Having lived in CA most of my life, I have to say, HUH?





> Pineapple on pizza.Artificial mozarella on pizza. Canadian Bacon on pizza.


Peanut butter on pizza. 





> Ranch dressing.
> 
> American process "cheese". :angry:
> 
> ...


 No soda? Ever? Damn





> Low-fat "ice cream."


 Non fat "milk" Non Fat "sour cream" 





> Frozen waffles.


 Leggo my Eggo, man!





> Jagermeister. (Why not just chill Vicks 44, and do shooters of that? It would be cheaper, has just as much alchohol, and tastes about the same :lol: )
> 
> Coffees with more than three names, like _triple shot, double-whip, low-fat, decaf coconut latte_ :lol:
> 
> ...


 Are you absolutely sure they don't? They make adult size footie pajamas...





> Anyone under 25 who's not a professional racer buying a motorcycle capable of more than 120 mph.
> 
> Oh, and the entire race of cats......


Add all the species of rat dogs...


----------



## Big Don (Aug 5, 2009)

MOFOs (Morons Of the First Order) who call stores to ask how much something is, and then ask how much it is with tax.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 5, 2009)

Poeple that place multiple orders at the drive-through.

GO INSIDE ALREADY!


----------



## Big Don (Aug 29, 2009)

People from the UK using their goofy spelling should be smacked around on US based websites.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 29, 2009)

Multiple checkout stands in stores (10 or more). 
They never have more than two open.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2009)

Big Don said:


> People from the UK using their goofy spelling should be smacked around on US based websites.


 
Our spelling may be funny but at least we know where we are lol!


http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/05/02/national/main1571756.shtml


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 29, 2009)

David43515 said:


> Asian teenage girsl in school uniforms who want to hug me when the wife has been out of town all week. (trust me, there aughtta be a law.)


 
Sorry, dude, this is a thread about things there ought to be laws _against_!

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tames D (Aug 29, 2009)

Big Don said:


> People from the UK using their goofy spelling should be smacked around on US based websites.


 
Don, your not on your best behavior today, are you.


----------

